
Gfx-rs - a low-level, cross-platform, bindless graphics API for Rust - jinqueeny
https://github.com/gfx-rs/gfx/
======
jinqueeny
0.3.0 gfx-hal API is recently released:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/cnvfrm/gfxhal03_relea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/cnvfrm/gfxhal03_release_notes/)

